# LFTS 5/1



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

It’s finally here, hunt 234 starts this morning and I’ll be heading out soon. Gonna start out with the bow this morning from my ground blind on the same farm I hunted last year. Can’t believe I’m packing hand warmers for this hunt but that’s fine, just happy to be hunting. Good luck to everyone in the woods today.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Good luck all. I’ve been close a couple times. Hoping to get it done today.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I also have hunt 234 will be heading to the Turkey woods tomorrow morning young Flight has a double header today so no hunting until tomorrow. Good luck all !
Flight


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome sunrise. One gobble from the roost to my south so far and a couple deer checking out the dekes.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Couple gobbles so far but no sightings, beautiful morning to be out enjoying God's great creation 🙂


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Just found some mushrooms


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Good luck all! I’m out too. All quiet so far, nice morning.


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

I’m also out for 234 opener. One good thing about frost is no mesquites. Heard gobbling a ways off but quiet since fly down. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

My wife has 234 but can’t hunt till tomorrow - so like a good ‘guide’ I was out listening this morning.

Target area for tomorrow identified, multiple birds gobbling hard on the limb.

Good luck all


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Out with my daughter this morning. Had a few gobbling early then BOOM BOOM right on the property line. Hope they got it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

Out in Ottawa. Beauty of a morning. Two one year olds at 15 yards so far. Had one gobbling from the west. Hope it’s their daddy. Time will tell. Young boys are still hanging around looking for that invisible love struck hen. Decided to not put out the decoys today.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Have one gobbling way off to my east. Not sure if he could hear my calls or not... he did go silent right after I called. Hopefully its because hes headed this way, snd not because I sounded do awful hes running the other way, lol.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Late start this morning I’m in though!! I brought out one of the flip over chair blinds. I am stuffed like a Thanksgiving Turkey right now in this thing. It’s a straight away shot with the xbow. But this is what makes memorable hunts!! Or makes me realize I’m FAT!!!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Just had these two jakes come in. Waiting for the bigger one that’s gobbling to the south of me to come pay a visit.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Gobbler down!!!! Pics in a few.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> View attachment 765143


"Silent, but deadly"

Good one!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> View attachment 765143
> 
> 
> View attachment 765144
> ...


congrats that didn’t take long


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> View attachment 765143
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice congrats!
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

45 minutes until game time.....Good luck Jets !
Flight


----------

